# Serpent Mini RTA



## Alexander Scott (25/5/16)

Hey all,

Just wanted to know who has stock of the Serpent Mini, really interested in getting myself one, thanks for the advice @Rob Fisher.


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/5/16)

Alexander Scott said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just wanted to know who has stock of the Serpent Mini, really interested in getting myself one, thanks for the advice @Rob Fisher.



http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/wotofo-serpent-mini-two-post-rta
http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/...-mini-rta-749?category=90&search=serpent+mini

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Alexander Scott (25/5/16)

Thanks @Rob Fisher, didn't want to bother you again, you probably sick of me already...


----------



## Maxxis (27/5/16)

In stock at Lung Candy

http://www.lungcandy.co.za/get-some/vape-hardware-and-accessories/tanks/wotofo-serpent-mini/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

